# Walbro 441 Carb won't draw fuel



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I have a 50cc engine, with a Walbro 441 carb. The carb does not have a primer bulb, and no choke came on the carb. The carb will not draw any fuel when spun over (electric start). I did put in a new carb gasket kit, and the problem did not get fixed. Any ideas??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What series Walbro carburetor do you have? (not the number but letters)


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

It is a WA series


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

It has to either have a primer or a choke plate in order for it to start. Has it been worked on by someone else ever?


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

Rentahusband said:


> It has to either have a primer or a choke plate in order for it to start. Has it been worked on by someone else ever?


No idea-came on a 1/4 scale race car.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most WA series carburetors had the choke built into the air filter adapter. Is there an air filter on your unit?


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

30yearTech said:


> Most WA series carburetors had the choke built into the air filter adapter. Is there an air filter on your unit?


No, there is not, just an open plastic velocity stack.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Seems to me there is something missing. I have not seen a sm engine without a primer or choke.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You could always use an external prime, or just block off the stack when starting.


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

30yearTech said:


> You could always use an external prime, or just block off the stack when starting.


I installed a choke today, no luck. 

Block off the stack?


----------



## racerjohnbf (Sep 12, 2005)

How long had it been since the engine was last run before you got it?

Did you soak the carb while you had it apart to put the new gaskets and diaphrams in?

Have you checked to make sure your fuel lines aren't cracked and leaking air somewhere?


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

racerjohnbf said:


> How long had it been since the engine was last run before you got it?
> 
> Did you soak the carb while you had it apart to put the new gaskets and diaphrams in?
> 
> Have you checked to make sure your fuel lines aren't cracked and leaking air somewhere?


#1 No idea. 

#2 Soak the carb in what???

Fuel lines are new- no leaks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Do not soak the carb. I have learned that the chem dip can damage the check valves in these carbs. Use an aerosol carb cleaner and spray all of the little ports. Did you install the diaphragm/gaskets properly? On the Walbro site it shows the WA series has a primer. It also shows the passage ways for fuel flow. Passageways that may be blocked.


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

Rentahusband said:


> On the Walbro site it shows the WA series has a primer. It also shows the passage ways for fuel flow. Passageways that may be blocked.


This carb is from the 80's. The 441-a replacement has a primer on by looking at it. 

It looks like I'm just going to bite the bullet and get a new carb for it.


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

HA!

I got it running. When I took it apart, I didn't see the plastic manifold has a top and a bottom to it. I had it 180 degrees off, and the small port that goes through was blocked off. I got that swaped around, and it started right up.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

That can happen. Glad to hear you got it going.


----------

